# Xen 3.0.3

## kaio

When will release in portage????

I hope VERY VERY soon!

Anyone have updates?

----------

## grassu

It is on the way.

Look here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151764

----------

## kaio

Is this the ebuild for xen and xen-tools??

----------

## kox

I tried the ebuilds and result is:

xen 3.0.3 - no problem

xen-sources 3.0.3 - no problem

xen-tools 3.0.3 - big problems...

I think the ebuild is not complete because after qmerging xent-tools there are not xm and xed command in /usr/sbin etc.

Running /etc/init.d/xend start produced "unknown command"

After I copied commands from xentools to appropriate folders than xend is trying to start but produce new error:

BLKTAPCTRL: Found driver: [raw image (aio)]

BLKTAPCTRL: Found driver: [raw image (sync)]

BLKTAPCTRL: Found driver: [vmware image (vmdk)]

BLKTAPCTRL: Found driver: [ramdisk image (ram)]

BLKTAPCTRL: Found driver: [raw image (qcow)]

BLKTAPCTRL: Unable to start blktapctrl

Any idea?

----------

## tgh

Hmmm... looking at that bug log gives me good information on why 3.0.3 hasn't hit portage yet.  Which is a bit rough because there are some nice changes in 3.0.3, but since the 3.0.3 release was late I'm not surprised to see it take longer to get into portage.

 *Quote:*   

> This release includes many new features as well as enhanced 
> 
> stability and performance. Some highlights include: 
> 
> - a new easy-to-use CPU scheduler which includes weights, caps, and automatic SMP load-balancing; 
> ...

 

Ah well, I see that they're still working on it so I guess I'll go ahead an roll out box #3 on 3.0.2 and do the tcp checksum workaround.

----------

## Mandle

so does anyone know when it'll show up in portage... even a rough estimate(couple of weeks, months..etc?)thanks

----------

